# Thinkpad x201 intel hd audio seems working, no output

## jeffk

I am using a Lenovo Thinkpad x201 running ~amd64. The intel hd audio has never made any sound output under Gentoo. The hardware volume controls do show onscreen e.g. in mplayer (mute, vol+, vol-), so I don't think it's a muting issue.

The card seems to be recognized and configured, I can't fathom why the sound output doesn't follow. Here are system notes are below. If anyone has any ideas, it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.

```
AlsaMixer v1.0.24.2

 Card: HDA Intel

 Chip: Intel IbexPeak HDMI

 View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All

 Item: Master [dB gain: -11.00, -11.00]

     ┌──┐     ┌──┐

     │  │     │  │

     │  │     │▒▒│

     │  │     │▒▒│

     │  │     │▒▒│

     │  │     │▒▒│

     │  │     │▒▒│

     │▒▒│     │▒▒│

     │▒▒│     │▒▒│

     │▒▒│     │▒▒│

     │▒▒│     │▒▒│

     │▒▒│     │▒▒│

     │▒▒│     │▒▒│

     │▒▒│     │▒▒│

     │▒▒│     │▒▒│

     │▒▒│     │▒▒│

     │▒▒│     │▒▒│

     ├──┤     └──┘     ┌──┐     ┌──┐

     │OO│              │MM│     │MM│

     └──┘              └──┘     └──┘

    63<>63   96<>96

  < Master >  PCM     S/PDIF  S/PDIF 1

/proc/asound/version

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

/proc/asound/cards

 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xf2520000 irq 44

29 [ThinkPadEC     ]: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control

                      ThinkPad Console Audio Control at EC reg 0x30, fw 6QHT29WW-1.10

/proc/asound/devices

2:        : timer

3: [29]   : control

4: [ 0- 7]: digital audio playback

5: [ 0- 3]: digital audio playback

6: [ 0- 0]: digital audio playback

7: [ 0- 0]: digital audio capture

8: [ 0]   : control

9:        : sequencer

/proc/asound/pcm

00-00: CONEXANT Analog : CONEXANT Analog : playback 1 : capture 1

00-03: HDMI 0 : HDMI 0 : playback 1

00-07: HDMI 1 : HDMI 1 : playback 1

Card: ThinkPad Console Audio Control  

Chip: ThinkPad EC 6QHT29WW-1.10     

View: F3:[Playback] F4: Capture  F5: All

Item: Console [Off]                     

             ┌──┐   

             │MM│   

             └──┘   

          <Console >

[master]/etc/kernels $ grep THINKPAD kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.37-gentoo-r1

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI=m

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_ALSA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_UNSAFE_LEDS is not set

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_HOTKEY_POLL=y

[master]/etc/kernels $ grep CONEXANT kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.37-gentoo-r1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

[master]/etc/kernels $ grep HDA kernel-config-x86_64-2.6.37-gentoo-r1

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=5

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

[master]/etc/kernels $ lsmod |grep hda

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     17860  1

snd_hda_codec_conexant    31496  1

snd_hda_intel          17192  0

snd_hda_codec          45344  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                50968  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd                    32592  9 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,

snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,thinkpad_acpi,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          5280  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

[master]/etc/kernels $ uname -a

Linux thinkpad 2.6.37-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sat Feb 26 23:06:31 PST 2011 x86_64 Intel(R) 

Core(TM) i5 CPU M 540 @ 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## WvR

I have the same laptop and audio works well, and I don't remember setting anything special.

- check that the thinkpad_acpi module is loaded (you have it as a module, I have it in the kernel)

- if you have a desktop environment such as gnome, press the volume up, volume down and mute buttons on the laptop

- if there is no change, check the syslog (ctrl-alt-f12) for output. Pressing the volume buttons should create ACPI events

- also double check that alsasound is started 

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound
```

use 

```
rc-status
```

 to make sure that alsasound is started. In my case, my laptop is very simple, I don't have any audio player. I only have Adobe Flash, and for instance youtube movies have audio.

----------

## The Doctor

I have intel hd audio  as well. It works fine with KDE with kmix and the standard kernel config. With Papp's I had to add something, I think it was CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y. It is set now, anyway.

My box does not have thinkpad_acpi set, so I can't comment on that being required.

EDIT: I should say that I am running a HP desktop box, but it looks like the same sort of sound card

----------

## jeffk

Thanks for the suggestions. I have those two items configured:

```
$ lsmod |grep acpi

thinkpad_acpi          46184  0 

backlight               2632  2 thinkpad_acpi,video

snd                    32592  9 snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_conexant,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,thinkpad_acpi,snd_pcm,snd_timer

rfkill                  7176  2 thinkpad_acpi,cfg80211

nvram                   4252  1 thinkpad_acpi
```

```
$ sudo rc-update show |grep alsa

       alsasound |     default boot
```

----------

